# Destroy old data on a CD before disposal of the CD



## obolek (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm wondering if using a large round (and very powerful) magnet, the kind that the older speakers had in them, will scramble the data on CD's that must be discarded such that the data cannot be reconstituted?

Seems simple enough.

Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No, a magnet won't erase the data. Either use a shredder designed to handle optical disks, cut it up, or break it into pieces.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Put it on a plate in a microwave oven and nuke it for 1 second.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I used a handheld propane torch on the data side, and if I had many CD's to dispose of, placed several in a stack and melted/fused them together. Finally bought a new paper shredder with the credit card and CD disc shred feature.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I just stuff them in my paper shredder, it cuts them into small strips less than an inch long. I seriously doubt anyone is reading them after I'm done!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Wino said:


> I used a handheld propane torch on the data side


Would a cigarette lighter work as well?

Peace...


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

tomdkat said:


> Would a cigarette lighter work as well?
> 
> Peace...


Probably, as long as you blister the surface, albeit not as fast and/or as efficient as the propane torch + I figure the cigarette lighter will get pretty hot to hold very rapidly + I quit smoking 11 months ago and fear even touching a lighter for fear of backsliding.


----------

